# woman squats 240kg at around 9 stone BW



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Been watching a few vids from this woman Inna Fillimonova, Im astonished at the strength she has for no only a woman but at 56kg bodyweight, unreal watch.....

squat 240kg .......






squat in training ...






and deadlift double on training of 220kg


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Oh dear I need to up my game...


----------



## R1cky (Oct 23, 2008)

im more surprised after nearly 4k posts u still cant post a video lol


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

R1cky said:


> im more surprised after nearly 4k posts u still cant post a video lol


just edited buddy lol


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

I've sat and watched a few womens training videos on youtube. A few of them got me hot and sweaty myself.

Back on topic, Inna's very impressive, good on her.


----------



## R1cky (Oct 23, 2008)

Rick89 said:


> just edited buddy lol


shes putting me into shame and alot of other people on this board lol


----------



## Need2Grow (Jun 4, 2011)

Unreal :beer:


----------



## olliel (Jun 16, 2011)

russian gentics at it best sould bread her with Mikhail Koklyaev the off spring would be champs at any lifting sport


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

just seen this aswell, Valeryia Kholodova, her legs and glutes are crazy dense , 270kg squat raw mg:


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

Really impressive lifts, thanks for the vids.


----------



## slunkeh (Apr 21, 2011)

That is truly unbelievable!


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

thats amazing, need to get my a$$ in gear


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

All of a sudden I feel so weak LOL


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

come lads be truthful anyone else feel like less of a man after watching that?

i'm only squatting 160 for reps probably get 180 at max.

hate 2 be on rack next to her she would make look like little bitch


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

Looking at my first post and rewatching the video impressive doesn't even come close.


----------



## ashleyp (Nov 22, 2011)

brb going to cry in the corner


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

that is sexy as fcuk , great vids .

the russians know just how to train and create the best .


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

i feel like a little boy!


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

really amazing, their strength is phenomenal,

do you think that all people can achieve this or are some bodies naturally better designed to be developed to this potential?


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

don't think youe average jo/jane will be able to do this gotta have some monster genetics


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

betting 97% of guy on here can't squat that much


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Loveleelady said:


> really amazing, their strength is phenomenal,
> 
> do you think that all people can achieve this or are some bodies naturally better designed to be developed to this potential?


its may be impossible for some but I bet if alot of woman chose this path and put in the work that they have then anything is possible

russians etc are the elite at training, programmes and drive, they are maniac good st strength training

anybody seen pics of misha when he started lifting, more meat on a butchers pencil, now one of the greatest lifter ever lived


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

guvnor82 said:


> betting 97% of guy on here can't squat that much


very true I would say

I am currently squatting just under so she is fckin strong as fck for a 9 stone woman lol

super human


----------



## Foamy (Jul 2, 2010)

big steve said:


> i feel like a little boy!


Nobody going there? :laugh:


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Loveleelady said:


> really amazing, their strength is phenomenal,
> 
> do you think that all people can achieve this or are some bodies naturally better designed to be developed to this potential?


No I don't think anybody can do this, they need to be naturally good at it.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Might as well end my life now. Very jealous.


----------



## musclebubble (Jul 2, 2011)

thats nuts


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

theres no strain or effort on her face either, makes it look like its **** easy.


----------



## H22civic (Oct 6, 2009)

Amazing strength!!!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Oh lawwwwwwwwwwdy! I knew I shouldn't have watched it but was drawn I tell thee, drawn....and now crying:crying:

note to oneself: must work harder and stop feeling smug about my 100kg lift dammit, flol


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Makes me feel more horny than jealous


----------



## CaptainCrunch (Jun 19, 2012)

i managed to hit a new squat pr of 160kg last night, i was feeling great about it until i found this thread, jesus.


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Thats one strong lady!


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

That's crazy, not being sexist but i literally didnt think women could be that strong.

They can't be natural....right?.......


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

in Russia thats their SS, she was prolly just filming it to perfect her form before she put some weight on the bar


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

amazing. shes still all woman aswell


----------

